# Holding the tail to one side?WHATS COULD BE wrong?



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

So he only starts to hold his tail to one side when is working in trot+? Sorry if I have that wrong. And not holding to one side when standing in his stall/ out in field?

Also, is it ALWAYS to the left? Because sometimes a horse will hold their tail to the inside (as they bend). 

I would think that this and the fact that he went crazy, its probably a pain issue. 

Normally, holding the tail to one side consistently, the horse is compensating for some sort of back muscle pain. So, the horse is maybe struggling with pain when being ridden so moves tail left to relieve some pressure. 

I found this article a while ago. Its a big read but interesting. The first few paras are very useful! https://www.horseridingcoach.com/articles_view/category/dressage_13_the_crooked_tail

Pictures would be a great help but you are the best judge here as you know your horse best.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes it is always to the left. And yes the trot. and no he isnt doing it when he is in the pasture. I am actually headed to school now ( Dont want to get behind lol).. so I will get some pictures and videos tonight. I had no idea that it would have to do with Back pain.. HMM..

EDIT: Could it possibly be because he is a little underweight? He has been gaining slowly but always does worse in the winter, but has never had this tail and wierdness issue before ( even though last winter and a couple months ago he didn't do this tail thing and was still a little under wieght?)


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

So he improved after the Chiro? I'm a little perplexed as to the sequence of events. 

You said he got fixed and now does flying lead changes, then you go to "After the chiro" and he sounds like he's done a 180* 

I am going to assume he improved undersaddle after the chiro and then progressively got worse.

The only consistency is you and your equipment since he was "fixed". 

His behavior does speak loud and clear with pain, imo.

How underweight is he? 

Can you get a picture of the equipment you use to ride him and post it up here? (Without saddle pad & cinch | with saddle pad | with saddle pad & cinch )


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I don't think being underweight would cause this. Being underweight will cause strain on them (depending on how much he is underweight) but not uneven strain which is what causes him to hold him tail to one side.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is a video.. Short but its al I could do. Sorry.. Anything you can see from here?

And to explain.. Sorry that I don't make much sense.. Parts of him are doing better.. I CAN get him to do a flying lead change and he picks up both leads now.. But this is him.. Not sure what else to say lol.. he was dragging BOTH hind legs which ISN'T what he used to do( It was just one hind)..and was better at one point.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyways guys.. Bump?

I have asked my dad to get the vet out.. BUT he isn't dying.. -.- so he won't get the vet out.. and I don't have a job so I CANT pay for it.. Long story short I had a job and my dad made me quit...(told me today I should have got a jb-- he makes no sense.)

Anyways, I took it into my own hands.. I emailed a neighboring vet and asked if he would come look at him in exchange for me working off something or rather like that. SO I will see what he responds in his email.. 

If my dad gets mad thats not my problem. My horse is hurting and he doesn't care.. I do.. so Ill let you know how it goes


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

That video you posted isn't working as a video for me just a still, I don't know why ? :/

But I can see that he is holding his tail left from the still. 

I think getting the vet out is a great idea and I hope they check him in exchange for you working it off. 

Maybe you could write an email to the vet explaining everything that is wrong with him and get written confirmation from the vet that he needs to be seen? Then you could show your dad that, maybe he'll change his mind. Because the longer you leave it, the more expensive the vet bill.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

x


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I did not see him holding his tail to the left, though it did look a bit like e was dragging h hnd feet. Do thy signs of wear on th toe top?


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

It is possible that the chiro adjustments didn't hold and he needs a re-do. Horse like people often need multiple adjustments.


----------

